# formatage disque dur ntfs pour installer mac Os x



## infosub (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Un copain a tenté d'installer windows xp avec bootcamp sur un Macbook.. le problème c'est que le windows à formaté tout le disque dur en NTFS...

J'ai tenté de formater avec la console de recuperation du Cd windows ( F10 au demarrage) mais malgré plusieurs formatages avec les commandes  format "c: /fs:fat32" le disque est toujours  en NTFS selon  l'utilitaire disque du CD d'install Mac OS X donc il ne veut pas me le formater pour installer Mac OS..

Je comprends plus rien..

Pouvez vous me dire comment faire pour formater le dd pour qu'il soit pris en compte par le cd d'install de Mac..

Est-ce que avec le terminal du CD on peut formater le dd ou faire une partition pour installer Mac OS 

Ou... existe-t-il un logiciel qui puisse me faire ça..en bootant dessus..

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que malgré le formatage du DD réussi car j'ai vérifié avec la commande DIR et le dd était vide.. au démarrage du mac quand j'appui sur la touche ALT j'ai quand même un windows...

Merci de votre aide

Rafael


----------



## tombom (5 Mai 2010)

(on est bien ok que le formatage efface tout ce qui as sur le disque hein ? non juste au cas ou  )

donc si j'ai bien compris c'est le disque interne que tu veux reformater et tu veux reinstaller Mac Os desssus (sauvergarde OK ?)

pour formater -> mettre le cd, booter dessus en appuyant sur C 
lancer la procedure d'installation jusqu'au choix des langues pas plus loin, puis regardr en haut, dans la barre de menu -> utilitaire de disque.

selectionner le disque dur a formater (et pas uniquement une partition) -> rubrique "partitionner" selctionner puis : configuration de volume : 1, en bas dans "option" -> table de partition GUID, et en haut a droite, "format" -> MAc os etendu journalisé...

et normallement ca roule


a noter : je n'ai pas tout compris. donc on est bien ok que tout ce qu'il y a sur le disque va etree effacer... (en fait on ne comprend pas si c'est le DD interne, un DDE etc...)


----------



## infosub (5 Mai 2010)

Salut merci pour la réponse .. le disque dur interne n'était plus du tout reconnu par le programme d"installation de Mac OS ni de l'utilitaire disque car il avait été formaté en NTFS..

j'ai trouvé la solution dans un ancien message du forum voici le lien du support appel où ils expliquent la procédure pour  formater le disque pour qu'il soit reconnu par l'utilitaire disque et pouvoir installer Mac os voici le lien:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1978?viewlocale=fr_FR

merci 

Bonne soirée 

Rafael


----------

